# bed bugs



## daveycrockett (Mar 29, 2012)

i don t know about where every one else is but ny still has them i wont ever stay in a shelter hostile public crash spot nothin here.


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah I hate all and any bedbugs/cockroaches/scabies/lice etc. Rather freeze my ass off sleeping outside any night. If I see a roach I head out the fuckin' door


----------



## Rager (Mar 29, 2012)

i found the kit of goodies you left in sa GA murt.........very nice


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Mar 30, 2012)

Seriously, fuck bed bugs and the shit they shit all over your shit!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 5, 2014)

In all the time I've slept outside, I've never had bugs issues (except for some mosquitos). Here on the reservation, I've encountered bedbugs both times I've stayed here. They are annoying as all hell, feeding exclusively on human blood at night and making most people scratch afterward. They are difficult to find unless you have a serious infestation. If you wake up bitten and aren't sure what it is, suspect these little bastards. They can live up to a year without feeding and are very good at hitchhiking on your clothes/gear following you to your next house just to make more misery there.

Measures:
Wash your clothes in very hot water, dry on high heat.

Dust sleeping area with Diatomaceous Earth (not poisonous) I bought 1/2# on a web auction site for under $5 delivered. It must remain dry to work.

Permethrin spray works (this is poisonous). Get it anywhere you would purchase flea spray or a feed/farm supply store.

Be diligent and deal with them agressively, you'll conquer the little bastards.


----------



## pir8 qu33n (Apr 6, 2014)

Tea tree oil is a great maintenance item to keep in your med bag.antiseptic and deters body parasites... Fleas ticks mites also. Use on gear, clothes, hair, dogs. Permetherin spray in Walmart is less than 10 bucks and treats 2 outfits.... Shirt pants socks. Not for skin, has other chemicals... The tea tree oil can be applied by hand or mixed with water or rubbing alcohol to thin it out for application. With hair and skin can use coconut oil as a carrier to prevent dry patches. Castille soap with tto is great to wash dogs, gear, clothes, dishes, and is river safe. Foot fungus can even be maintained or gotten rid of by wiping down daily and then applying straight to skin, best at night to allow skin to breathe.


----------



## MEOW (Apr 6, 2014)

i thought i had bedbugs once. me and this girl tried everything.
we bug bombed the house twice a week for a month and a half.
we rented a carpet shampoo'er and got all new mattress/comfortors.
we cleaned every piece of clothing we owned
after a month and a half we were desperate and finally went to see a doctor.
turns out we had scabies and got rid of them in a couple days lol.

never again.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 6, 2014)

MEOW said:


> i thought i had bedbugs once. me and this girl tried everything.
> we bug bombed the house twice a week for a month and a half.
> we rented a carpet shampoo'er and got all new mattress/comfortors.
> we cleaned every piece of clothing we owned
> ...



I've read that bug bombs are relatively ineffective against bedbugs. Scabies respond well to permethrin cream.


----------

